# List your animals!



## Ruthy (Dec 10, 2007)

I dont know if its been done before on here, but what the hell. List all the animals you own, names, etc etc!

Here's mine:

2 Dogs (1 lab x called Benny, 1 Patterdale called Oz)
1 Columbian rainbow boa (Kal)
11 rats (not including litters)
2 fancy mice
3 multimammate mice
9 gerbils
6 egyptian spiney mice
5 african pygmy mice.

Oh, and the OH (what a classic joke!)  :whistling2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

1 European Eagle owl - Ollie
1 Barn owl - Skye
4 Ferrets - Lister + Rimmer, Teddy + Buffy
3 Cats - Eddie, Leo and Kimi
2 Harris Hawks - Todd (The Sod) and Mitch (The Bitch)
2 Rats - Reggie + Fraser
1 AG Parrot - Obi
1 Guinea pig - Basil
1 Rabbit - CJ

:2thumb:


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

I have atm..

4 Dogs(Border Terrier, 2 German Shepards, 1 Staff x Mastiff)
10 Horses
1.1 Adult corn snakes
1.0 Adult Tri coloured hognose

Around 100 or so tarantulas..(around 20 different sp)

Regards,

Peter @ Arachnid Addicts.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

`tis all in the sig

appart from the 2 winter white hammies


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Will include all of mine lol not got many furries anymore but had a few diff ones in the past.

2 dogs - Jack 10yr old patterdale, Bailey 3 yr old staff X border collie.
10 tarantulas - Charlotte, Saffron, Priscilla, Willomina, Morgan, Socrates, Soxx, Larka, Dozer, Nameless sling. And 1 house spider i'm growing on which is also nameless.
3 Leopard geckos - Loki, Ekko, Bandit.
2 scorpions - Nip and Dash (but Nip is going to new home with teeny)


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

You got a pic of you staff X mastiff peter? I've met one before and he was slightly smaller than most bull mastiffs with a staff shaped head and damn he was mean! He was called midget, there were also two cousins to him that were full bull mastiff one i never met called massive and tiny who was my fave and came to stay at my house for 6weeks on holiday lols


----------



## pjlucy (Dec 7, 2007)

1 Lab
1 Springer
4 Snakes
4 hedgehogs


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

2 hedgehogs 
1 dogue de borduex
and tommorow 1 wabbit  ......X x


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

1X Chinchilla-Jubjub
3xMice-Mohammed, mohammed and mohammed
3x ferrets-Cherry, Blossom and Casper
1xSingapore blue-Manky
1xMexican red knee-Tigger
1xGreen bottle blue-Disco stu
1xChile beautiful-Hendrix
1xCorn snake-Tango
1xCane toad-Gemima puddletoad
1xGoliath frog-King paul
1xTokay-Phobos
2xGinger bunnies-Dylan and Tobias

Oh and her daughter have:

1xHellhound with ridiculous ears-Phoebe
3xcats-Jasmine, ninja and molly (Jasmine aka fatcat is miiiiine :flrt
1xuro-George(he hates me because I think hes ugly)

Should point out that tobias and casper are the oh's :lol2:
And soon to beeeee 2xmourning geckos-were still arguing over names lol


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

1 cat-misty
3 dogs- sasha( colliexspringer) jaz (retriever) meg (lurcher)
4 rats unamed
1 chameleon- elvis
2 beardies- millie and fatty
2 collareds- bill and ben 
2 corns - jill and sid
1 western hognose
1 crb- my happy
1 albino bull snake - wilma
1 macklotts python - sparticus
1 boa - fawn 
1 royal


----------



## izzyki (Jan 18, 2009)

not all mine but in my house so sort of :lol2:
2 soon to be 3 :whistling2: x Dogs ( 1 bulldog- Rosie; 1 and the soon to be dog, Golden Retriever(s)- Robbie and Harry (? ) not 100% on name yet:whip
3 x Cats ( Ginger Tabby- Walle, Tabby- Archie, White one- Mrs Bigglesworth )
1 x Ducorps Cockatoo- Sky
30 (?) x Rats not including current litters 
5 x Mice
19 (?) Snakes (including carpets, corns, royals, and a FWC)
3 x Bearded Dragons (Spike, Spikey, and Maggie)
1 x Chili rose Tarantula
4 x Emporer(sp?) Scorpions
(?)x Stick Insects
1 x Hissing Cockroach
4 x Terapins
2 x Leopard Tortoises

think thats about everything probs missing something dead obvious:whip:

Edit- Forgot the fish:whip:

x


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

here's mine quiet a few i think LOL
1x dog - millie
1x rat - coco
4x mice
4x guinea pig - herby, cookie, scooby, lola
1x barn owl - bingo
2x indian star tortoises -jimmy, dotty
2 x crested geckos - foxy, oucho
20x fish
2x madagascan day geckos - shrek, fiona
2x leopard geckos- liz, erl
3x water dragons - bud, sapphire, emerald
2x royal python - storm, thunder
3x corn snakes - star, blizzard, spudella
2 x jungle carpet pythons - sizzle, kamara
3x rosy boas - rolo, rum, raisin
1x bci - jake
2x bearded dragons - dracella, diamond
2x horned frogs - splat, concker (for sale!)
1x aurora house snake - goosgog
1x childrens python - crystal
1x tenerife gecko - stumpy
2x hissing cockroaches - 1 and 2 LOL
and 7 corn snake eggs incubating
AND thats it folks some images of these are on this link lol
hope you like
Pictures by andy123_93 - Photobucket


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

We have:

2 cats (Newt and Jonesy)
2 hairless rats (Bollocks and Hollywood)
8 hairless mice (Bumfluff, Duckfuzz and their kids)
40 adult rats (plus babies - most of them are unnamed)
-
1 red and black striped millipede (The Luggage)
1 fruit beetle (Beetle)
3 colonies of Madagascan hisser roaches
4 colonies of Dubia roaches
1 colony of Turkistan red runner roaches 
-
1 Nile monitor (Diablo)
3 Spinytailed monitors (Zangetsu, Zabimaru, Shinsou)
1 Argentine tegu (Domino)
1 Argentine X Colombian(?) tegu (Chess)
2 Indonesian blue-tongued skinks (Bartleby and Loki)
6 African fat-tailed geckos (Jingo, Lestat, Nikwata, Kijusi, Louis and Claudia)
3 Leopard geckos (Alya, Albali, Lesuth)
1 Crested gecko (Jareth)
-
16 Corn snakes (Jasper, Houdini-Rutile, Arsenic, Citrine, Padparadhscha, Scoria, Pyrite, Selenite, Kainite, Realgar, Calcite, Quartz, Mica, Feldspar, Zircon, Popcorn-Heliodor)
1 Corn X Japanese Ratsnake (Il Palazzo)
1 Texas ratsnake (Cerastes)
2 Everglades ratsnakes (Irwin and Terri)
2 Radiated ratsnakes (Fusion and Isotope)
1 Mexican black kingsnake (Orion)
1 Northern pinesnake (Marten)
1 Brown housesnake (Cinnamon)
1 Western hognose (Hoggle)
-
1 Dumerils boa (Jack)
1 Rough-scaled sand boa (Bindi-Bhaji)
2 Colombian rainbow boas (Iris and Spectrum)
27 Royal pythons (Theo, Miriel, Elizabeth, Victoria, Mary, Irving, Caitiff, Tabby, Dinker, Catalyst, Nevada, Gogo, Johnny Mo, Dante, Randal, Rowntree, Jacob, Marley, Sherbert, Sorbet, Butterscotch, Tulip, Alloy, Lovett, Piper, Two and Ten plus lodger Kenya)


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

pigging hell i thought we were bad that must be a right handful and electric bill and food bill :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

30 rats
1 bearded dragon
1 snail


Not including family pets i dont pay for them...mum and dad do.


----------



## Zoee (Jan 30, 2009)

I got,

1 jack russel- Watsit
2 cats mum- Betty and son-Thomas
1 amel corn- Squiggle
1 normal royal- Alizé

And i duno how many mice/rats/birds living in loft that like to wake me up in the middle of the night there are, their names are f:censor:g c:censor:ts :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

DOGS
Karla-GSD
Kye-Rottie
Ellie-3 legged lurcher ish
Polly-Lurcher
Lucy-Springer x Collie
Sadie-Staffy x
Bambi-Min Poodle
Josh-Yorkie X
Claude-Cavalier
Murphy-Cavalier
Mindy-Patterdale x

CATS
10 Moggy`s Oscar,Jasper,Inca,Inky,Tia,Fudge,Sadie
2 Devon Rex-Boebee,Chewie
1 Mainecoon-Elmo
1 Oriental-Purdy
1 Sphynx-Dennis
1 Persian-Bailey
1 Sphynx kitten coming soon

2 APH 
Elvis & Evie

LIZARDS
1 Uromastyx
1 Blue Tongue Skink
2 Oscillated Skinks

NANO Marine fishtank


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Zoee said:


> their names are f:censor:g c:censor:ts :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

wow! u guys must be rich and very very busy :lol2:
mine sound pathetic now but will list any way :2thumb:

1 shihtzu - emmy
1 yellow belly slider - robbie rotten (named by 2 yr old son 
3 piranahs
various tropical fish
1 dwarf hamster- waffle
and hopefully a aph soon


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Flash the bearded dragon, 18" and stunning.
Freckles the leopard gecko.
Houdini the Syrian Hamster.. aka fat arse..
Big Mamma' the female syrian Hamster... 
3 Baby Syrians currently in my care.
Fudge and smudge the guinea pigs.
Tom and Jerry, agouti and black mice.
29 baby GALS.

and thats my pets :2thumb:


----------



## Dizz (Mar 29, 2009)

Mine are in my siggy!

Also share the house with a Bengal.

I am sure the list will be growing when I eventually move back out of my folks


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

sophs87 said:


> wow! u guys must be rich and very very busy :lol2:


Not rich - just that this is what we use our disposable income for. We both work full time in IT, we don't have kids, we don't go on holidays, we don't go out often... we just have a houseful of reptiles.

Oh, and I forgot the African Landsnails.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

We have...

7 Corns (Kurt, Annie, Lady, Ruby, Donny, Iago, Cassie)
2 Royals (Calypso & Nala)
1 Columbian Rainbow Boa (Luna)
1 Bearded Dragon (Dennis)
1 Leopard Gecko (Sammy)
1 Emperor Scorpion (Sting)
2 Giant Black Millies (Tarzan & Jane)
7 A. fulica plus a couple of hundred eggs
2 A. Iredalei
2 Dubia Roach colonies
1 Cat (Alfie)
1 Hamster (Bailey - I think)


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

2 Doggies, Millie & Jazz both Staffy crosses
2 Turtles
4 spidey's
1 Bosc
14 snakes (5 rainbow boas, 5 common boas, 1 royal, 2 albino/black rats, 1 pink mongrel)


----------



## Kerry-Louise (Mar 4, 2009)

I have :
2x Jack Rusell's (Missy & Max)
1x Rottweiler & her 2pups =) Cleo & pup's yet o be named
1x Horsefield Sidney
2x Fancy rats Mackem & Cisse
1x Hahns Macaw Jasper
100+ Pond fish


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

andy123 said:


> here's mine quiet a few i think LOL
> 1x dog - millie
> 1x rat - coco
> 4x mice
> ...


haha are you breeding you barn owl with itself?



sophs87 said:


> wow! u guys must be rich and very very busy :lol2:
> mine sound pathetic now but will list any way :2thumb:
> 
> 1 shihtzu - emmy
> ...


you wont regret getting the aph but be careful there addictive

3piranahs :-O how come they havent eaten you...... X x


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow My List Is Crap Now, You Lot Have LOTS!! : victory:

1xPony (Fenn) 21yr Old Connemara x
1xCat (Paws) 15yr Old Persian x Moggie 
1xDog (Baby) 3yr Old Yorkshire Terrier x Chihuahua
2xBeardies (Bubba&&Blossom) Bubba Nearly 2yr Old & Blossom 2Ish
1xAfrican Grey (B-Boy) 11Year Old..I Think!!


----------



## Dizz (Mar 29, 2009)

I think it's quality not quantity :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Dizz said:


> I think it's quality not quantity :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 

Aaah how did poor little Jess lose an eye?


My OH works enough hours for both of us as I have to be at home for my lot. We never go out or have holidays and spend most of our money on the animals. Im getting older now so Im getting no more after my next kitten as my poor daughter has been named in our will to have them all so I dont want to be leaving her a house full of pets


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

The horses are more my mums dept but still.

2 Welsh cobs- Storm and Thunder
1 Arab- Charisma
2 irish Draughts (ex police) Con and Duke

Now onto whats more minee

1 Huskamute-Wolfy
1 Northern innuit- Beau
7 ferrets-Reggie & Ronnie, Mits & Bits, Paws, Ozzy and fuzz.
1 Red Iguana -Sid vicious
2 soon to be 3 Bearded Dragons- Molly & Matilda
3 Chinese water dragons- No names yet
1 Australian water dragon- no name either
1 Leopard Gecko- pearl..after pearl jam =D
2 african day geckos- no name
1 Corn snake- Jake
1 Coastal carpet pyton- Big Bertha
1 chamelion-shelly

and i think thats it...i think...:whistling2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> haha are you breeding you barn owl with itself?


*giggle* probably. hehe.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> *giggle* probably. hehe.


im good at pointing these things out aint i?..... X x


----------



## sarah24601 (Nov 20, 2008)

*x*

9 bearded dragons; tigger, roo, fidget, fiesty, stumpy, o.c (outcast), titch, ghost, shylo.
1 false uromastyx; stitch
1 berber skink; stinky
acc uromastyx; smilie
2 geryi uromastyx; ducky and darwin
3 veiled chams; buddy, hissy and karma
2 leo's; wiggle and squirt
1 leopard tortoise
3 water dragons; bruce, escapee and avatar
1 cat/kitten; marley
2 rescue (not sure if im just going to foster them) kittens/cats; buttons and meep
3 chinchillas; pikachoo, jigglypuff and their baby pikkajig (pj)
1 APH; sonic
1 collie; paddy


----------



## x.froggy.x (Nov 24, 2008)

I've currently own....

2 cats, (Hector, Pheobe)
2 dogs, (jasmine, claude)
3 tortoises, (Amber, Archie, George)
And lots of fish!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

1 Tortoise - Bruce
2 Pigs - Rusty & Stripey
and loads of chickens!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

A vittikins dragon - Togo
2 Leopard Gecko's - Freddie and Sonny
Horned frog - Deano
6 GALS
2 Praying Mantises
and a syrian hammy


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

1 dog
1 tort
1 budgie
1 geriatric guinea pig who keeps looking like shes on her last legs but keeps on going at the mo
2 degus
2 dwarf hammies
1 syrian hammy
3 APH
2 desert iguanas
3 beardies
3 collareds with 6 babies

I think thats it at the moment - and I was meant to be scaling down!!


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

i have 1 male silver tabby Muffin and his sis a tabby/tortie/bengal type lol Rolo, 1 female rottie/staffy, 2 goldfish Goldie and Blondie, 1 male beardie Nimbus, 1 leo Lettuce, 1 chinese dwarf hamster Peter, 1 indian forest scorpling Zohan, 1 whites tree frog Kif, 1 p.rufilata Gau, 1 male g.aureostriata, 1 m.robustum, 1 AF lasiodorus striata Celia, 1 gbb Venus, 1 MM homeamma sp blue Shimmer, 1 g.rosea Charlotte, 1 female hybrid Velvet, 1 costa rican tiger rump Bramble, 1 b.emelia Flicky, 1 l.para...


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

..Buzz, 1 b.smithi Lulu, 1 b.smithi Sunset, 1 n.chromotus Beetlejuice, 1 a.genic Joey, 1 a.genic Gina, 1 b.vagans Michael, 3 GALS Shelby, Spunky and Sheldon. Soon to come male apricot APH Noodles!!


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Heres mine & hubbies :lol2: -

4 bds - billy, phoenix, syndey, hope (eggs cooking)
4 collards - evie, sahara, texas, suri
2 cats - Sky (pls come back missing atm) & felix
1 staff - buster
1 tortie - jerry
2 sungazers - shelley & spike
3 pymgy chams - India, egypt,& kenya (maybe up duff)
1 yemen cham - Eve
2 gerbils - ben, gwen both female
2 teddy guniea pigs - jessie, misty
1 cockatail - king

the end :2thumb:


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

1 albino ferret: Jill
2 corn snakes: Ron, unnamed
1 sand boa:unnamed

and hopefuly one polecat ferret soon


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

60 odd rats - mix of hairless, normals, rexs, tailess
few hundred mice - rex, normals, long haired, bald, 1 tailess altho it could have bit off at birth not sure???
20 - spiney mice
3 dogs
1 cat
20 odd pygmy mice
quite a few dormice
3 steppe lemmings
3 med lemmings
2 fat tailed gerbils
loads a multis
1 cockatoo
8 syrian hammies
loads a robos hammies
2 chinese drawf hammies
1 rex rabbit
9 ferrets
2 gerbils

also got but are the bfs 
snakes
bds
monitors 
euos

etc etc probably 4got a few as well

WANTED
pouchie :whistling2:
skinny pig and some gpigs :mf_dribble:


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

1 dog Daisy a staffy
3 cats george rondi and nelson 
1 rabbit mini otter lop called wabbit 
9 fish kurt del rodney and the others dont have names 

and thats it


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

1 corn snake - Vespa
1 Brazilian Rainbow Boa - zippy
2 Royals - Bonnie and Clyde
1 staffy - Jack
1 Albino Rabbit - Sky
6 of my own ferrets - Penny, Parker, Poppit, Fidget, Bear and Buttons
a fair few rescue ferrets and a jill with a bump!! rrrr


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

15-20 chickens - meat/eggs/show birds
3 goats
2 geese
2 turkeys
tropical fish tank


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

4 cats
20 ish mice
and nearly 100 reptiles (need to update sig!!)


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I don't own animals,
They own me.


And my name is 'OI! SLAVE!'


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

1 Jack Russel X Terrior - Patch
2 Female Normal Leopard Geckos
1 Male Normal Leopard Gecko
1 Male Veiled Cham
1 Female Chinese Water Dragon
1 Female Bearded Dragon
2 Female Fire Bellied Toads
Lots of Koi Fish and Common Frog Tadpoles! 

( Also millions of brine shrimp eggs for a future project I'm planning )


----------



## Jo81 (Aug 4, 2008)

2 dogs 1 coliie and one dobie pup
1 cat
5 rats
4 fancy mice
1 spid
7 snakes
3 kids :bash:


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

We have..

7 Cresties- Poosh,Moosh,Woosh,Pixie,Imp,Domino and Ludo
5 Leos- Kali,Devi,Minx,Frankie and Benny
2 Sarasins- Nando and Peri
1 Bearded dragon-Daisy
2 Black rock agamas-Cupid and Psyche
1 Baja Blue rock lizard-Mojo
1 Barking gecko-Mike
2 Axolotl's- Molly and Wally
1 Snow cornsnake- Storm


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

13 ferrets
2 chins
15+ mice
3 gerbils
5 rats
tortoise
choc labrador

thats it so far ......


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

4 dogs- duke-lurcher. tia-staffy x. tinker-jack russel. tara-lurcher. (hopefully tara and duke will have pups this year  )
2cats-dennis and ty
11 ferrets- minx,sally,pip,xena,ziggy,max,dora,boots,maggy,marge,bart (3 are pregnant!)
8rats-luna,angel,volta,shadow,roger,gaz,munch,jonny
1 hamster-hammy

2sisters and a brother too... 

x


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I have one cat, one dog and 3 chickens.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I have one cat, one dog and 3 chickens.


:no1:

i just have a hamster :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ferretman said:


> 13 ferrets
> 2 chins
> choc labrador


Can I have pleaseeeee :flrt: :lol2:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

LOL give me todd or The parrot and their yours


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ferretman said:


> LOL give me todd or The parrot and their yours


*throws parrot at you!!!* hehe. Todd is staying put thank you, hes been sitting in his bath all day and is soaking wet waiting for me to go out there so he can splash we with the old bath water :lol2:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

well get him bathed thn :lol2:


----------



## NickC0 (Aug 17, 2008)

6 corn snakes - twizzle, parker, penelope, sid, jim, candi
3 bearded dragons, fred, ginger and marilyin
1 blue tongue skink - ziller
7 lepards geckos -chris, rocks, quartz, opal, chocy 2 un named
4 bibrons geckos
1 dog - spike
2 rabbits - thumper and bugsy
2 rats - un named as yet
fish
think thats it


----------



## X DANIELLE X (Jan 11, 2009)

** my animals **

1- staff- Molly
1-uromastyx-Bananna
1-bearded dragon-Alice
1-indian star tortoise-Little D
4-Sulcata tortoises-Jazz, Jaggered,Storm,Jem
1-Spur thigh tortoise-Button
1-Rabbit-Flip Flop
1- african giant snail-Henry
:2thumb:


----------



## gbt (Apr 12, 2009)

i have 2x dogs, 1x 10 month old rottie called Dexter and 1 x 4 1/2 year old collie x jack russel called Morris


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

i have
1.2 cwd
1.2 beardys
1.7 leo
1.2 corns
0.1 milk
1.0 plam gecko
0.1 friled
1.1 knight anols
1.0 royal
0.1 yama
0.1green iggy
1.0 red iggy
2mares and 1 foal
2 sheep and lambe
1colli
1 westi
1cockertil
1.1african gray
4cats
blue conure parrot


----------



## Newelly (Jun 3, 2009)

*List of my animals*

Reptiles..........
Iguana-Iggy
Bearded Dragon-sahara
Bearded Dragon-Wrex

Parrot.....
African Grey-Ozzi

Dogs......
Staffordshire bull terrier-zak
Staffordshire bull terrier-Cas


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

My babies.......

1 chocolate lab

17 ferrets

7 angora ferrets

1 skin kid

and the hubby.


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

1 Rottweiller - Snoop
1 Royal - Princess
1 BCI - Aggro
1 Albino burm - Lolly
2 White lipped pythons - Bonnie and Clyde
2 Rabbits - Treacle and Gixer
1 GTP on the way, not named yet!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Add a skunk onto mine now!!


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't have any animals. But these guys run my house and tell me when i can sit back and chil.... which ain't very often! 
1 Border collie, 1 Whippet, 1 GC conure. 1 sandboa. 1 royal python, 2 Dumbo rats. 2 skunks. 12 mixed ducks. 1 goosey and a gander. 2 duckings - and more cooking. 1 Wabbit. Think thats it....!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> 1 European Eagle owl - Ollie
> 1 Barn owl - Skye
> 4 Ferrets - Lister + Rimmer, Teddy + Buffy
> 3 Cats - Eddie, Leo and Kimi
> ...


Add onto that:

1 More barn owl -Unnamed
1 more rat - Smudge
6 female mice - Unnamed
3 rabbits - Sticks, Ebony and Elmo
2 ferrets (Still here!) - Murphy and Gimdli

Take off -
1 Guinea pig - Basil.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Add a skunk onto mine now!!



:gasp: I've missed something. :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> :gasp: I've missed something. :lol2:


lol!!! pic section


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Add a skunk onto mine now!!


 
Show off... :whistling2:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Pleco07 said:


> We have...
> 
> 7 Corns (Kurt, Annie, Lady, Ruby, Donny, Iago, Cassie)* + 17 Hatchlings*
> 2 Royals (Calypso & Nala)
> ...


*Lost a few & gained a few*


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

11 Leopard geckos
3 crested geckos
2 ocellata uromastyx
1 egyptian uromastyx
8 corn snakes
15 royal pythons
1 BRB
1 Super Dwarf Retic
1 Netherland dwarf cross rabbit
1 APH

Hopefully collecting my latest addition little Gargoyle gecko tomorrow


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

1 collie dog -tj
4 cats - tia ,tigger,triky,taz
1 macklotts -ace
1 corn snake -ghost
5 tokays
2 whites tree frogs
2 map turtles
5 goldfish
1 siamese fighter
14 multis
3 mice
and soon to be 

2 asian longtailed lizards 
1 yeman
1 asian water dargon
1 chile rose
16 corn hatchlings


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

1 - black labrador

1 - jack russel terrior

1 - rabbit

- roughly 9 chickens, mixed species - and one duck.

1 - amelanistic corn snake

1 - tabby cat

:flrt:


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

1 Jack Russel - Pickles
1 goldfish - Chips
4 chickens - Tikka, Nugget, Silver & Mushroom
1 rat (2 more to come very soon) - Billie
1 royal python - Asher
4 tarantulas - Rubie, Sam, Grace & Franz
2 scorpions - Indigo & Ebony


----------



## x.froggy.x (Nov 24, 2008)

I have....

2x dogs- Jasmine & Claude
2x cats- Pheobe & Hector
3x tortoises- Amber, Archie & George
19x fish- 15 babies, Teeny, Rainbow, Catfish, daddy (He's the dad of the baby fish! )


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

1 Bull terrier

2 Belgian hares

3 Striped mice +babies
4 Spiny mice +babies
14 rats (soon to be 17) rats +babies
Countless fancy mice
Multi's

1 Tropical Marine aquarium
1 Tropical freshwater aquarium
1 pond with some goldfish in, used to have koi

7 roach colonies of different species

1 bearded dragon
1 Orange eyed croc skink
3 Percivals legless skinks
3 Leopard geckos
2 Horned lizards

2 Hermans tortoises

3 Coastal carpet pythons
4 common boas +babies
4 Kenyan sand boas
3 corn snakes
3 king snakes
1 Columbian rainbow boa
4 Western hognoses
1 Amazon tree boa
1 Gopher snake

2 giant centipedes
1 mantis
1 vinagaroon
3 whip scorpions
4 scorpions
1 ant colony
approx 150 tarantulas and a trapdoor spider

think thats everything 

Have cut down considerably on animals in the past couple of years, concentrating more on snakes and spiders now!

I'd love a parrot, but the dog makes it impossible right now, pffft.


----------



## louism (Jun 14, 2009)

i,ve got 
1 dog(manchester terrier)bud
1hamster (sidney)
1 bearded dragon(izzy)
1 hermanns tortoise (hermann):lol2:
1 stick insect (twiggy)
2 goldfish

brothers pets
rabbit (fluffy):lol2:
2 goldfish


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

1 female yorkie called geri leigh
1 male parsons jack russell called jack
4 cats....soup, garfiled dumbledore, bagpuss mggonnagoll, moomba banana
1 female african grey parrot called Darwin
1 female senegal parrot called suki
1 male baby beardie called Jigsaw
1 female baby corn snake called zero
1 female 10 year old chile rose tarantula called kim
1 femalesyrian hamster called millie
1 female winter white dwarf hamster called pearly
10...9 boys and 1 girl rats....shadow, draven, chaos, butters, mr malfoy, davros, dalek caan, maestro, james and johnny
4 stick insects nameless

Tropical tank with 2 HUGE tinfoil bars, 2 HUGE silver dollars, angels, flying foxes, plec, Huge black shark


----------



## lauren loves leo's (Jul 23, 2009)

1 dog (rex)
2 cats (baby and phoebe)
1 gerbil (jay)
9 fish (no names)
4 leopard gecko's (midge, mango, minty and rudy)


----------



## PythonTom (Oct 20, 2008)

*Ive Got*

1 colubian rainbow boa ( romeo)
2 royal pythons ( cya shanies and sausages)
1 snow corn (princess banana shlonge)
1 caralina corn (vonith)
1 green iguana ( B.F.G)
1 chinese water dragon (phantom)
2 bearded dragons( entity and ebony)
2 herman tortoises ( george and zippy)
1 bosc monitor (frankiie)
1 african bull frog (kurmit)
2 MHC
1 Chili rose
1 curly hair
1 degu ( french)
8 chickens( miss mommy sitter, flappy,noisey,roze,paul,natalie and missy ugly)
1 turkey (bernard)
1 sandy ferret (monkey)
375 pigeons 
8 gold fish ( all called bubbles)
2 jack russells (bum cheeks and belle )
1 birman cat (princess Lulu)



lol


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

2 Border Collies
1 Lancashire Heeler x
3 cats
1 corn snake


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

eeek OK take a deep breath

3 spiny mice
1 African pygmy mouse
4 steppe Lemmings 
2 chinchillas
4 degus
14 hamsters
30 odd gerbils
2 Russian hamsters
100 odd rats
70 odd mice
20 multis
9 rabbits
1 yellow Labrador's
2 chocolate labradors (will be more very soon rems is pregs)
3 black Labrador's 
1 northern Inuit 
20 African land snails
2 giant African land snails
god knows how many hisser,red runners, lobster, dubai roaches
lots of chickens
5 ducks
8 leos
1 tokay
2 sungazers
1:1 BCI Het albino
1:1 BCI Het Annery
1:0 BCI Het albino pos Het snow
1:0 50% het albino 
3:4 BCI
6:8 Corns
2:2 Royals
1:0 Macklots water python
1:0 Albino Burm
1:1 Albino Nelsons Milk snakes
2:1 Kenyan Sand Boas
2:0 Hoggies
1:0 Diadem Rat snakes
0:0:1 Tai beauty
1 red phase chili rose
2:2 Common Snapping turtles
20 ish rescue terrapins
5 rescue softshells
1 male musk turtle
1 male map turtles
100's of coldwater fish
4 tropical fish tanks

think thats it :blush:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

bosshogg said:


> eeek OK take a deep breath
> 
> 3 spiny mice
> 1 African pygmy mouse
> ...


bloody hell


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

2 dogs
2 terrapins
30 odd fish
1 cat
15 pink-winged stick insects

loads of mealworm beetles,aliens,mealworms

AND IM NOT ALOWED ANY MORE:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## cmullins (Feb 20, 2008)

all in my sig... porcupine ect......


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> 2 hedgehogs
> 1 dogue de borduex
> and tommorow 1 wabbit  ......X x


i now have 

2 hedgehogs
3 hoglets
1 rabbit
2 chinchillas
2 dogs 

 changed alot x


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

connor 1213 said:


> bloody hell


:lol2::lol2: they will be more when my boa drops in Nov could be upto 30 baby boas and if I can find the money a hypo from Sinderman :flrt:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

my list seems tiny compared to some of you lot.
anyhoo
border collie, sonny
yorkshire terrier, dylan
cat, lily
french lop, daisy
african grey, mogwai
blue headed pionus, pickles
senegal, apple
2 common boas, toby & troy
and a tropical fish tank (technically my son's)


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

In my sig so I dont have to write it out :lol2:


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

8 rats (2 are pregnant)- gaz,jonny,flapjack,luna,daisy,bluebell,izzy,bella
11 ferrets (not including 2 litters of 8 ) - minx,sally,pip,zeena,ziggy,max,bart,maggy,marge,dora,boots
4 dogs-duke (lurcher), tia (staffy cross), tinker (jack russel), tara (lurcher, pregnant)
1 cat- ty
1 hamster-hammy 
xx


----------



## AndyJY (Jul 30, 2009)

hi nice thread mosta u must have an awful lot of free space lol.

1 gerbil 4 yoa

2 rotties phoenix is 9 in sept and roxy will be 8

14 fish goldies/fantails&rudd


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

50(ish) tarantulas
3 scorpions
1 staffie
2 cats
1 african mantis
1 rabbit
2 guinea pigs
4 californian king snakes (two desert phase, a ruby eyed lavender and a reverse stripe)
1 mexican black king snake
1 tarahumara mountain kingsnake
2 coastal carpet pythons
4 royal pythons
1 Bredls python
2 cornsnakes creamsicle and a amel stripe
1 brazilian rainbow boa
1 amazon tree boa
1 puff adder
1 western diamond back rattlesnake
1 white lipped pit viper
1 copperhead
1 Europeon horn nosed viper


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

2 dogs minnie and basil
5 cats mimi max robbie squeeky and smokey
5 berdies lesly nicky dounut roxy and izzy
4 corns samson delilah babooshka and anakin
rat snake on her way eve
2 owls squeek and squak
baby berdies ready to go to new homes soon
birds cockatiels, doves,rosellas
guinea pigs salt and pepper
goldfish
2 foster rabbits monica and fifi
emarald swift swifty
skinks
baby corns all got homes not ready to go
i think thats it all add on any iv missed lol


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

geckos - noodles , tsuka, tsuki, harmony, azumi, spirit, akuni, eos, hades, kiki

snakes - cassie, mo, harriet, lily, ketzia

cats - oscar


----------

